# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie 2018 - Programm online

## M Schostak

Liebes Forum,
das Programm für den Uroonkologischen Jahresauftakt 2018 "Kontroversen in der Uroonkologie" in Magdeburg ist online: http://www.symposium-magdeburg.de/
Hier geht es zum Programm als PDF: http://www.symposium-magdeburg.de/assets/md2018web.pdf

Wie gewohnt wird es für eine kleine Zahl BPS-Teilnehmer reduzierte Teilnahmegebühren geben. Bitte beim Veranstalter am besten telefonisch anmelden.

Die kontroversen Themen werden durch den besten Redner für jedes Thema polarisierend gegeneinander gestellt und im Rahmen einer Kreuzfeuerdiskussionen auf dem Podium verteidigt. Ein übergeordneter Schiedsrichter zieht anschließend ein Fazit und verfasst eine Take Home Massage für die Teilnehmer. Neu im Januar 2018 wird der Block Meisterklasse der Chirurgen sein. Es ist uns gelungen, die jeweils besten Chirurgen für die jeweilige Technik zu gewinnen, die hintereinander die individuellen Vorzüge ihrer Technik bei der radikalen Prostatektomie in Form von Videovorträgen darstellen, so dass ein direkter Vergleich zwischen perinealer, offener retropubischer, 3D-laparoskopischer und 3D-roboterassistierter Prostatektomie möglich wird. Die Vorträge werden teilweise mit Hilfe einer 3D-Projektion visualisiert.

Neben den operativen Themen wird die medikamentöse Therapie urologischer Tumoren wieder ein großes Gewicht dieses Kongresses einnehmen, so dass wir hoffen, die spannendsten Aspekte der urologischen Tumortherapie umfassend zu berühren. Bereichert wird das Symposium neben State of the Art Vorträgen über Möglichkeiten eines Ganzkörper-MRT und Chancen und Fallstricke der urologischen Stadieneinteilung durch zwei besondere Vorträge, nämlich den kritischen Blick von Prof. Dr. Martin Zenker auf die Ungerechtigkeit des menschlichen Lebens - Warum das Y-Chromosom? sowie den visionären Vortrag von Univ.-Prof. Dr.-Ing. habil. Prof. E. h. Dr. h. c. mult. Michael Schenk über Innovationen in der Medizin.

_herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak
_---------------------------------------


Hier die Prostatathemen im Detail:
*
Freitag, 12. Januar*

*Staging von urologischen Tumoren*

*11.05  11.25 Status Quo 2018*
_  Moderation: Martin Schostak, Magdeburg | Thomas Brunner, Magdeburg_

*  Ganzkörper-MRT - Fiktion oder reale Option in Deutschland*
_  Heinz-Peter Schlemmer, Heidelberg_

*  Chancen und Fallstricke der TNM-Klassifikation (Staging)*
_  Christian Wittekind, Leipzig_

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

SEMI-LIVE MASTER CLASS in 3D-Projektion
*Das Prostatkarzinom I*

*11.25  12.55 Die radikale Prostatektomie 2018*
_Moderation: Florian Seseke, Halle | Axel Merseburger, Lübeck_

*Offene Prostatektomie*
_  Friedhelm Wawroscheck, Oldenburg_

*  Laparoskopische Prostatektomie*
_  Serdar Deger, Esslingen_

*  Roboter assistierte Prostatektomie*
_  Jörn Witt, Gronau_

*  Perineale Prostatektomie*
_  Hansjörg Keller, Hof_


Sonnabend, 13. Januar

Pro und Contra Diskussion
*8.30  9.00 PSA in der Früherkennung*

*  Pro: Vorsorge hilft dem Patienten!*
_  Paolo Fornara, Halle_

*  Contra: Wer sorgt hier vor?*
_  Lothar Weißbach, Berlin_

*  Schiedsrichter-Vortrag  Fazit*
_  Thorsten Schlomm, Hamburg_


Stürmische Zeiten - wer setzt die Segel?
*9.00  9.45*
*Therapiestandards beim primär metastasierten Prostatakarzinom (mCNPC)*

*  Chemotherapie*
_  Frank König, Berlin_

*  Abiraterone*
_  Thomas Steuber, Hamburg_

*  Lokale Therapie ausreizen*
_  Markus Graefen, Hamburg_

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

Satelliten Symposium der Roche AG

*9.45 - 10.30 Krebsimmuntherapie in der Uro-onkologie*
_  Moderation: Martin Schostak, Magdeburg_

*  Harnblasenkarzinom  Krebsimmuntherapie wirkt!*

*  Nierenzellkarzinom  - Können Immuntherapie-Kombinationen neue Standards setzen?*

*  Prostatakarzinom  Krebsimmuntherapie eine Option?*


*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*


*10.30  11.20 Kaffeepause in der Industrieausstellung / Postervorstellung*

*✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭*

Der besondere Vortrag
*11.20  11.40 Innovationen in der Medizin*

*  Eine Gradwanderung zwischen Erfahrung und Dynamik*
_  Michael Schenk, Magdeburg



_

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Forum,

bislang war es schon fast Tradition, dass ein Forumsuser vom Magdeburger Symposium dem Forum berichtete, sofern man den Vorträgen dort zugehört resp. auch zugesehen hatte. Ich hatte schon 2 x ausführlich darüber Beiträge ins Forum eingestellt. LowRoad (Andi), obwohl noch beruflich stark in Anspruch genommen, hat es auch schon 1 x übernommen, ziemlich ausführlich relevante Passagen ins Forum einzustellen. Auch Georg_ ließ es sich nicht nehmen, uns dieses Jahr kurz zu informieren. Wegen seines erfreulich fundierten Wissens zum Thema PCa würde ich es begrüßen, wenn sich MartinWK dazu bereit erklären würde, nach Magdeburg zu reisen. Professor Martin Schostak würde sich sicher sehr freuen, Martin in Magdeburg begrüßen zu können.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

ich will wieder nach Magdeburg fahren, allerdings schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht ein Protokoll anzufertigen. Nach dem letzten Mal bin ich um so mehr beeindruckt von dem Bericht, den Andi angefertigt hatte.

Auch wenn ich das früher schon angesprochen hatte, es wäre deutlich weniger zeitaufwändig, Videoaufnahmen der Vorträge zu machen und diese z.B. bei Youtube einzustellen. Ich wäre dazu ehrenamtlich bereit. Ich denke dabei an die Wiedergabe von Folien und Ton wie z.B. bei der EMUC 2017 . Man könnte sich auf die Vorträge beschränken, bei denen die Aufnahme gelingt und die Veröffentlichung von den Referenten nachträglich genehmigt wird.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Harald, vielen Dank für diese freundliche Würdigung. Die Berichte von dir und den Anderen waren immer sehr ausführlich und sehr tiefgehend und haben mir viel gebracht. Das Risiko, in diese Fußstapfen zu treten, kann ich aber leider 2018 nicht eingehen, weil ich bis zum 13.01. ziemlich weit weg in Urlaub bin. Ausser den bereits Genannten fällt mir momentan Roland ("rolando") ein. Ich hoffe, dass sich jemand finden lässt und die Reise antritt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Georg, lieber Martin,

vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldung. Es freut mich, dass Georg wieder nach Magdeburg aufbricht. Vielleicht hat LowRoad noch ein paar Tips auf Lager, um Dir, lieber Georg das teilweise Mitzuprotokollieren etwas zu erleichtern. Wegen meiner erneut verschlechterten Hörfähikgkeit wäre ich auch als Assistent keine Hilfe. Wolfhard Frost wird sicher seine berühmten Handnotizen dazu verwenden, um zumindest über Eindrücke etwas verlauten zu lassen. Roland (rolando) wäre bestimmt ebenfalls prädestiniert, um belangreiche Berichte vom Symposium anzufertigen. Auf Grund meines schon mal an ihn herangetragenen Wunsches um eine Teilnahme in Magdeburg, meinte Roland aber, er fühle sich noch nicht ausreichend mit de Materie PCa vertraut. Das dürfte mittlerweile wohl kein Hinderungsgrund mehr sein, wie man aus unzähligen Forumsbeiträgen entnehmen konnte. Es ist sicher auch kein Fehler, wenn neben Georg auch Roland die Reise nach Magdeburg antreten würde. Zumindest ich und auch Prof. Schostak würden sich darüber freuen. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

Lieber Martin, 
es ehrt mich, dass du meinen Namen hier ins Spiel bringst. Von diesem Symposium zu berichten, die sehr wahrscheinlich ziemlich kontrovers diskutierten Themen entsprechend verständlich für alle Forumsleser zusammenzufassen, wäre sicherlich eine reizvolle und interessante Aufgabe. Leider stehe ich für den fraglichen Zeitraum nicht zur Verfügung, da ich mich ebenfalls außerhalb des Landes aufhalte.

Hallo Harald,
ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, mich in der Vergangenheit jemals mit dir über eine Teilnahme als Forumsberichterstatter für das Magdeburger Symposium unterhalten zu haben. Irgendwie scheinst du da etwas durcheinander zu bringen - aber egal. Wie bereits gesagt, bin ich zum Veranstaltungstermin leider nicht im Lande.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Roland,

Asche über mein Haupt, denn ich war tatsächlich der irrigen Meinung, Dich schon mal um Teilnahme gebeten zu haben. Es war wohl helmut.a.g., der sich leider inzwischen auch nur noch zum gelegentlichen Mitlesen bemerkbar gemacht hat. Aber was 2018 wegen Abwesenheit aus deutschen Landen nicht realisiert werden kann, könnte 2020, wo es wohl wieder um die Prostata geht, möglich werden. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir und auch  Martin und natürlich allen Forumsusern und stillen Mitlesern ein erholsames Wochenende mit vielen brennenden oder besser leuchtenden und erleuchtenden Kerzen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen lieber Roland,

die Asche hat sich inzwischen verflüchtigt, mein Langzeitgedächtnis hat mich nun doch nicht im Stich gelassen und helmut.a.g. war auch nicht derjenige, den ich wähnte angesprochen zu haben, sondern es war Detlef (Muggelino) -* hier* - einzusehen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Guten Morgen lieber Roland,
> 
> die Asche hat sich inzwischen verflüchtigt, mein Langzeitgedächtnis hat mich nun doch nicht im Stich gelassen und helmut.a.g. war auch nicht derjenige, den ich wähnte angesprochen zu haben, sondern es war Detlef (Muggelino) -* hier* - einzusehen.
> 
> Gruß Harald


Ich hätte mich auch gewundert . . . .
Helmut ist ein guter Freund von Brigitte und mir.
Denn, wir hätten es gewusst. 

Helmut geht es sehr gut.
Sicherlich wird er sich mal wieder im Forum melden, wenn ihm danach ist . . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen,

mit großem Interesse erwarte ich die ersten Berichte von Georg und vielleicht auch Wolfhard.

Beste Grüße nach Magdeburg

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Harald,

das Symphosium ist heute um 14.00 Uhr zu Ende gegangen. Da könnte ich gerne berichten was es gestern Abend zu Essen gab.

Es gab diesmal viele Informationen zu Nieren- und Blasenkrebs und etwas weniger zu Prostatakrebs. Aber diese Vorträge waren schon sehr interessant.

Die Vorträge wurden diesmal auf eine riesige Leinwand projiziert. Teilweise mit einem Video des Referenten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dies aufgezeichnet wurde und demnächst Webcasts der Vorträge verfügbar sind.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Kurt Miller von der Charite in Berlin hatte übernommen, über Immuntherapien beim Prostatakarzinom zu referieren. Er ist offenbar für die Firma Roche beratend tätig und dort speziell bei der Entwicklung von Atezolizumab/Tecentriq, einem LD-L1 Inhibitor.

Eingangs sprach er die Immuntherapie mit Provenge/Sipuleucel-t an. Diese Therapie wurde im Jahre 2010 zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs zugelassen. Sie ist sehr teuer und jetzt nur noch in den USA verfügbar. Dort wird sie aber relativ selten eingesetzt. Die Zulassungsstudie konnte nur 4,1 Monate Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens zeigen. In Europa wurde die Zulassung von Provenge vom Anbieter zurückgezogen.

Ein CTLA-4 Inhibitor, der in den USA für Prostatakrebs zugelassen werden sollte, war Ipilimumab/Yervoy. Man konnte in der Zulassungsstudie eine leichte Wirkung dieses Medikaments erkennen, diese war aber nicht ausreichend signifikant um eine Zulassung zu erreichen. Es fehlte aber nicht viel, um diese Signifikanz zu zeigen.

Anmerkung:
Derzeit sind in Deutschland vor allem folgende immunonkologische Medikamente zugelassen, in Klammern sind die Anwendungsgebiete angegeben:

Ipilimumab/Yervoy (Melanom/schwarzer Hautkrebs)
Nivolumab/Opdivo (Melanom, nicht-kleinzelliger Lungenkrebs, Nierenzellkarzinom, Hodgkin-Lymphom, Plattenepithelkarzinom des Kopf-Hals-Bereichs, Urothelkarzinom)
Pembrolizumab/Keytruda (Melanom, nicht-kleinzelliger Lungenkrebs, Hodgkin-Lymphom, Urothelkarzinom)
Atezolizumab/Tecentriq (Urothelkarzinom/Blasenkrebs, nicht-kleinzelliger Lungenkrebs)
Avelumab/Bavencio (Merkelzellkarzinom)

Diese Medikamente werden laufend für weitere Anwendungsgebiete zugelassen und es kommen neue Medikamente hinzu. Meist ist die Anwendung auf spezielle Krankheitsstadien beschränkt.
Die Medikamente können erhebliche Nebenwirkungen haben und besitzen nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Wirkung gegen den Tumor.

Prof. Miller zeigte dann folgende Graphik, die die Anzahl der Mutationen angibt, die bei den verschiedenen Tumorarten auftritt. Je mehr Mutationen, desto besser die Reaktion auf Immuntherapie. Wie man sieht, zeigt der Prostatakrebs nur eine vergleichsweise geringe Anzahl an Mutationen und spricht aus diesem Grund nur schlecht auf Immuntherapien an. (DOI: 10.1126/science.aab4082)



Ähnlich wie bei anderen Tumorerkrankungen muss man davon ausgehen, dass nur ein Teil der Patienten von einer Immuntherapie profitieren wird. Wie kann man diese Subgruppen nun ermitteln? Man muss dazu genetische Marker finden, an Hand deren man dies Subgruppen selektieren kann oder man muss versuchen in Kombination mit anderen Medikamenten den Tumor in die Richtung zu bringen, dass er auf eine Immuntherapie anspricht.

Prof. Miller stellte dazu beispielhaft die Entwicklung von Pembrolizumab/Keytruda dar. Dabei hatte man festgestellt, dass es für die Wirkung des Medikaments nicht darauf ankommt, in welchem Organ sich der Tumor gebildet hat, sondern welche speziellen Biomarker der Patient hatte. Bei Pembrolizumab war dies eine ausgeprägte Mikrosatelliteninstabilität (MSI-H) oder ein Mangel an DNA-Mismatch-Reparaturproteinen (dMMR). Die amerikanische FDA lässt solche Medikamente zu unter der Bedingung, dass der Patient diese speziellen Biomarker aufweist. In Europa ist dies derzeit nicht der Fall, hier wird weiter organbezogen zugelassen.

Die folgende Graphik zeigt, wie das Tumorvolumen auf eine Immuntherapie mit Pembrolizumab/Keytruda reagiert. Das Volumen wurde dabei bildgebend ermittelt. Bei Tumoren, die einen Mangel an DNA-Mismatch-Reparaturproteinen (in der Graphik: mismatch repair-deficient) haben, reduzierte sich das Tumorvolumen (rechts). Bei den Tumoren, die diesen Mangel nicht haben, wuchs das Tumorvolumen trotz der Immuntherapie weiter. (DOI: 10.1056/NEJMoa1500596)



Anmerkung:
PD-L1 (Programmed Death Ligand 1) ist ein Schutzmechanismus der Tumorzelle, um der körpereigenen Abwehr durch T-Zellen zu entkommen. Dieser Ligand bindet an den entsprechenden PD-1 Rezeptor auf der Oberfläche von T-Zellen, inaktiviert diese dadurch und verhindert so das die Tumorzellen von den T-Zellen zerstört werden. 



PD-1 Hemmer wie Nivolumab und Pembrolizumab, blockieren dagegen den PD-1-Rezeptor auf der Oberfläche der T-Zellen und verhindern so, dass der PD-L1 Ligand an den PD-1 Rezeptor der T-Zelle binden kann und so die Tumorzelle inaktiviert. 
Die PD-L1 Hemmer wie Atezolizumab/Tecentriq oder Avelumab blockieren dagegen den von der Tumorzelle produzierten PD-L1 Ligand. 

Eine Monotherapie mit einem Checkpoint-Inhibitor bzw. LD-1 oder LD-L1 Inhibitor zeigt meist wenig Wirksamkeit. Prof. Miller zeigte dazu entsprechende Studien von Pembrolizumab, Nivolumab und Avelumab. Bei Pembrolizumab konnte bei einigen wenigen Patienten ein gutes Ansprechen beobachtet werden, bei Nivolumab gar kein Ansprechen und bei Avelumab wurden noch keine Ergebnisse veröffentlicht, aber es kommt hier offenbar auch bei einigen Patienten zu einer weiteren Progression. Er sah daher die Zukunft in Kombinationstherapien.

Man hat eine solche Kombinationstherapie in einer Studie mit 28 Patienten durchgeführt, die Xtandi/Enzalutamid weiter erhielten, obwohl sie resistent dagegen geworden waren. Von diesen Patienten sprachen jedoch 19% sehr gut auf Pembrolizumab an. Teilweise ging der PSA Wert von 2502 auf 0,01 ng/ml zurück! Prof. Miller stellte dann sehr kurz mögliche Erklärungen dafür vor, aber dies seien nur erste Hypothesen. 

Dann ging er auf Atezolizumab ein, also die von der Firma Roche unter dem Namen Tecentriq vertriebene Substanz. Die Firma Roche hat sich entschlossen nach einer Phase Ia Studie sofort eine Phase III Studie namens IMbassador 250 (https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT03016312) aufzusetzen, in der die Wirkung dieses Medikaments bei Prostatakrebs geprüft werden soll. Es soll dabei die Kombination von  Atezolizumab und Xtandi/Enzalutamid mit einer alleinigen Xtandi/Enzalutamid Therapie verglichen werden. Es gibt aber noch weitere Phase I und II Studien in denen Atezolizumab in anderen Kombinationen, aber auch als Monotherapie getestet wird. Dies sind überwiegend sogenannte Basket-Studien (Diese Studien erforschen den Einfluss eines Arzneistoffs auf eine Mutation, die bei verschiedenen Krebsformen auftritt.)

Anmerkung:
Als Alternative zur Bestimmung der Expression von PD-1 und PD-L1 wird zunehmend die Tumormutationslast (tumor mutational burden) als besser geeigneter Biomarker für die Sensitivität von Tumoren gegen Immuncheckpoint-Inhibitoren bewertet. Man will damit beurteilen, wie stark die Wirkung (Response-Rate) eines immunonkologischen Medikaments auf eine Tumorart ist. Die Tumormutationslast ist die Menge an Mutationen im Erbgut, die ein Tumor im Laufe seiner Entwicklung anhäuft.

Prof. Miller stellte folgende Graphik vor, die die Korrelation der Response-Raten von Immuntherapie mit der Tumormutationslast darstellt. (DOI: 10.1056/NEJMc1713444)



Es zeigt sich, dass bei Prostatakrebs offenbar leider nur eine niedrige Wirkung von Immuntherapie zu erwarten ist.

Prof. Miller wartet nun auf die Ergebnisse der erwähnten IMbassador 250 Studie, hätte aber gerne gesehen, wenn hierbei molekulare Untersuchungen der Patienten vorgesehen worden wären um dann Subgruppen ermitteln zu können, bei denen die Therapie besonders gut anspricht.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Da Franz einen Thread zu Cabazitaxel begonnen hat, möchte ich zu Cabazitaxel aus Magdeburg berichten. 

Im Januar 2018 gab es in Magdeburg einen Vortragsblock: "Das metastasierte Prostatakarzinom, Drittlinientherapie: Cabazitaxel vs. PSMA-Lutetium" 



In diesem Vortragsblock wurde diskutiert, welche Therapie nach einer Docetaxel-Therapie als Drittlinientherapie eingesetzt werden sollte.

Man kann dann einmal Cabazitaxel für eine weitere Chemotherapie anwenden. Prof. Pfister aus Köln hatte übernommen, für seinen Chef Prof. Heidenreich den Vortrag über Cabazitaxel zu halten.



Er gliederte seinen Vortrag in drei Ziele, die mit einer palliativen Drittlinientherapie erreicht werden sollen:
a) Verlängerung des Überlebens
b) Symptomverbesserung
c) Verbesserung der Lebensqualität

Er wollte im Rahmen seines Vortrags dann aufzeigen, dass diese Ziele mit einer Cabazitaxel-Therapie erreicht werden können.

Anfangs zeigte er diese Graphik aus der Zulassungsstudie von Cabazitaxel (Tropic-Studie, DOI 10.1016/S0140-6736(10)61389-X), die zeigt, dass Cabazitaxel ein deutlich verlängertes Überleben erreicht als im Vergleich Mitoxantrone. Heute wäre der Vergleich mit Docetaxel wichtiger.



Dann stellte er drei Härtefall-Studien vor und erläuterte, dass die in diesen Studien festgestellten Nebenwirkungen geringer waren, als in der Zulassungsstudie. Er bezog sich dabei vor allem auf die Nebenwirkungen Blutarmut/Anämie und Neutroprenie.

----------


## Georg_

Dann zeigte er die Graphik aus der Metaanlyse von Maines (DOI  10.1016/j.critrevonc.2015.07.013 ) Danach hatten die Patienten, die ein  Behandlung mit Cabazitaxel bekamen eine längeres Überleben als die  Patienten, die nur mit Hormontherapie behandelt wurden.



Damit konnte er also zeigen, dass Cabazitaxel des Überleben verlängern kann.

Mit der folgenden Graphik (aus DOI 10.1093/annonc/mdt194) zeigte er,  dass die Schmerzen des Patienten mit Cabazitaxel im Vergleich zu  Mitoxantrone verbessert wurden. Allerdings sind dies nur einige Prozent.  Beide Medikamente verbessern die Schmerzsituation temporär bis zum  Progress des Tumors um etwa 20%.



Ferner wurde in der britischen Härtefallstudie (DOI 10.1111/bju.13069)  die Lebensqualität der Patienten mit Hilfe von Fragebogen erfasst. Vor  allem bei Patienten mit starken Schmerzen trat eine Verbesserung durch  Cabazitaxel ein.

Auch in einer weiteren Studie von Hofheinz (DOI 10.1111/bju.13658)  konnte festgestellt werden, dass sich die Schmerzsituation und damit die  Lebensqualität der Patienten mit Cabazitaxel verbesserte. Also kann  Cabazitaxel die Schmerzsituation dieser Patienten verbessern.

Hinsichtlich des dritten Ziels, der Lebensqualität, ergab sich nur eine sehr leichte Verbesserung.

Prof. Pfister wies abschließend darauf hin, dass sowohl die europäische  wie die deutsche Leitlinie das Cabazitaxel empfehlen. Dagegen sei die  Lu177 Therapie nur nach einer erfolgten Chemotherapie einsetzbar (Punkt  6.45). Insofern wären die Therapien nicht direkt vergleichbar.

Wie Prof. Pfister eingangs sagte, wollte er mit dem Vortrag die Stange für das Cabazitaxel hochhalten. 

In der anschließenden Diskussion wurde erwähnt, dass 70% der Patienten nicht auf Cabazitaxel reagieren.

----------


## Georg_

Danach berichtete Prof. Amthauer über die Lu177 Radioligandentherapie. Er stellte eingangs die PSMA Therapie kurz vor. Dies ist aber wohl den meisten Forumsmitgliedern schon bekannt.



Dann legte er folgende Folie auf, in der die Voraussetzungen, damit eine Lu177 Therapie angewendet werden darf zusammenfasst. Dies ist der DGN (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Nuklearmedizin) Empfehlung zur Lu177 Therapie entnommen worden:



In dem Bild wird myelosuppressive Therapie erwähnt. Damit ist eine Chemotherapie oder Bestrahlung von Knochenmetastasen gemeint.

Die folgende Folie beschreibt das Therapieschema einer Lu177 Therapie entsprechend der DGN Empfehlung:



Wie man sieht, werden anfangs üblicherweise zwei Injektionen oder Zyklen angewendet und dann die Wirkung der Therapie kontrolliert. Abhängig von dem Ergebnis wird die Therapie fortgesetzt oder vorläufig beendet.

Prof. Amthauer ging auch auf die Nebenwirkungen einer Lu177 Therapie ein. Diese sind in dieser Tabelle dargestellt:



Wie man sieht sind die hauptsächlich auftretenden Nebenwirkungen:
Leukopenie  Verringerung der weißen Blutkörperchen.
Anämie  Blutarmut, Mangel an roten Blutkörperchen
Thrombozytopenie - ein Mangel an Blutplättchen (Thrombozyten) im Blut
De-Ritis-Quotient (AST elevation)  ein erhöhter Leberwert

Die Belastung der Speicheldrüsen ist danach nicht so hoch wie vielfach befürchtet. Anmerkung: siehe dazu auch diese Studie.
PSMA-Targeted Radionuclide Therapy and Salivary Gland Toxicity

----------


## Georg_

Die Wirkung einer Lu177 Therapie ist meist ein sehr deutlicher PSA  Abfall und bildgebend kann man eine drastische Reduzierung der  Tumorherde erkennen. Insgesamt kann man feststellen, dass zwei Drittel  der Patienten auf die Lu177 Therapie ansprechen.

Prof. Amthauer  zeigte dann an Hand dieser Studie mit einer sehr kleinen Patientengruppe  an der Charite, dass diese Patienten nach der Lu177 Therapie ein  Gesamtüberleben von über 18 Monaten zeigten und eine Zeit bis zum  Wiederanstieg des PSA Wertes von fast 8 Monaten.



Er  verglich diese Ergebnisse dann mit der Zulassungsstudie für Cabitaxel  (Tropic-Studie). Dort zeigte Cabizataxel nur bei 39 % der Patienten  überhaupt ein Ansprechen und dagegen einen Wiederanstieg des PSA Wertes  nach 8,8 Monaten.

Schließlich wies er auf die Ergebnisse einer Metaanalyse hin, die Lu177 mit Cabazitaxel verglichen hatte. 
Anmerkung:
Dies  ist eine Analyse, die die Daten mehrerer veröffentlichter Studien zu  einer Studie zusammenfasst. Dies ist in der Regel etwas problematisch,  da die zugrundeliegenden Studien in der Regel nicht einfach zu  vergleichen sind.



Wie sich daraus ergibt, konnte diese Metaanalyse bessere Ergebnisse für die Lu177 Therapie zeigen.

Auf der letzten Folie hatte Prof. Amthauer die wichtigsten Punkte seines Vortrages zusammengefasst:



Die Lu177 Radioligandentherapie sieht danach sehr vielversprechend aus. Es gibt aber noch keine langfristigen, prospektiven Studien dazu. Aktuell läuft jedoch die VISION Studie. Damit soll in den USA die Zulassung der PSMA Therapie erreicht werden.

----------


## Georg_

Anschließend sollte Prof. Keilholz aus Berlin den Schiedsrichtervortrag halten. Er ging die Folien der Referenten nochmal durch und gab dazu seine Bewertungen ab.



Bei der Cabazitaxel Therapie wies er auf die Grad 1-2 Nebenwirkungen hin, die den Patienten durchaus belasten. So tritt in 64% der Fälle Durchfall auf, und zwar dauerhaft während der Behandlung, in 55% der Fälle Erschöpfung und in 46% der Fälle Übelkeit. Auch die leichte Verbesserung der Lebensqualität könnte darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass die Patienten, denen die Therapie am meisten zugesetzt hatte, diese abgebrochen hatten und nur noch die verbleibenden Patienten befragt wurden.

Eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens im Vergleich zu Mitoxantrone ist wohl gegeben, aber ob die Reduzierung der Schmerzen in Relation zu den Nebenwirkungen ins Gewicht fällt ist zumindest fraglich. Auch ob die Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der Lebensqualität zutreffen, fand Prof. Keilholz fraglich.

Bei der Lu177 Therapie sah er positiv, dass die Patienten zwischen den Zyklen längere Therapiepausen haben wo sie in Ruhe gelassen werden. Er sprach in diesem Zusammenhang den Begriff Twist an: treatment without symptoms and therapy. Der Patient kann sich also bei zufriedenstellendem Befinden von der permanenten Behandlung mit Chemo und Xofigo etwas erholen, was auch die Lebensqualität verbessert.

Er kritisierte dann, dass die PSMA Therapie den PSA Wert senken könne, dies sei aber kein Beweis für ihre Wirksamkeit im Hinblick auf ein verlängertes Gesamtüberleben. Dagegen bewertete er positiv, dass nur 25% der Patienten, die eine Lu177 Therapie machen, trotzdem während der Therapie eine Progression zeigen. Mit anderen Worten: bei 75% der Patienten hat die Therapie eine positive Wirkung. Abschließend sagte er, die von Prof. Amthauer vorgestellte Metaanalyse sei wenig aussagekräftig, da sie auf sehr unterschiedlichen Studien fußen würde.

Vor der anschließenden Diskussion wurde ein TED-Frage an die Zuhörer gestellt. Dabei sagten 51%, wenn sie oder ihr Lebenspartner betroffen wäre, so würden Sie die Lu177 Therapie gegenüber einer Therapie mit Cabazitaxel vorziehen.

Im Rahmen der Diskussion fragte Prof. Schostak die Zuhörer, ob sie eine Nichteignung für eine Chemotherapie bestätigen würden, wenn der Patient eine weitere Chemo ablehnen würde. Dazu war offenbar die Mehrheit der anwesenden Ärzte bereit.

Prof. Keilholz erwähnte in diesem Zusammenhang, dass es hier letztlich um die Reihenfolge der Therapien ginge. Die Patienten hätten im Fall der Drittlinientherapie bereits Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel hinter sich. Da wäre es für viele Patienten besser, eine relativ nebenwirkungsarme Lu177 Therapie durchzuführen und erst danach eventuell eine weitere Chemotherapie mit Cabazitaxel durchzuführen.

Herr Prof. Amthauer erwähnte dann, dass in der Regel die Krankenkassen eine Lu177 Therapie erstatten, wenn die Vorbedingungen der DGN Empfehlung eingehalten werden. Die Lu177 Therapie wäre dahingehend eine Ausnahme, dass die Krankenkassen trotz fehlender Leitlinienempfehlung und ohne prospektive Studien bereit sind die Kosten dieser vielversprechenden Therapie zu übernehmen.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Georg, wie wird die Bedingung "Nachgewiesene PSMA-Expression des überwiegenden Anteils der Tumormanifestationen" nachgeprüft?
Ich hatte mich kürzlich mit PSMA beschäftigt mit dem Ziel, die immer wieder auftauchende Behauptung, 10-15% der Patienten (oder Tumore?) seien PSMA-negativ, zu verifizieren; und dann auch, welche Charakteristika diese PCa haben. Bisher konnte ich nur herausfinden, dass genau die Zellen in der Bildgebung auftauchen, die der Ligand bindet, die anderen nicht. Deren Existenz kann man dann doch nur aufgrund von Läsionen im CT oder MRT erahnen (oder wegen klinischen Symptomen vermuten).

----------


## Optimist

> In der anschließenden Diskussion wurde erwähnt, dass 70% der Patienten nicht auf Cabazitaxel reagieren.


Georg,
was wurde als mögliche Ursache für das nicht reagieren auf Cabazitaxel genannt? 

Franz

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Franz,

auch von mir noch mal was zum Thema: https://www.esanum.de/i/fachbereichs...statakarzinoms

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Danke Harald,

für den link zu Dresden, Sept. 2018. *Cabazitaxel* ist und bleibt ein aktuelles und spannendes Thema.

Franz

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Franz,
> 
> auch von mir noch mal was zum Thema: https://www.esanum.de/i/fachbereichs...statakarzinoms
> 
> Harald




Danke für den sehr guten Link Harald,

zu den ausgezeichneten kurzen Berichten

auch wenn Du nicht mehr antworten kannst.

Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

"Nachgewiesene PSMA-Expression des überwiegenden Anteils der Tumormanifestationen" heißt, man hat ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht und dort haben die Metastasen "geleuchtet", die man jetzt mit der PSMA Therapie behandeln will. Es könnte natürlich sein, dass man mit einem Knochenszintigramm einige Metastasen gesehen hat, die PSMA negativ sind. Dann will die DGN Empfehlung ermöglichen, die anderen, im PSMA PET/CT sichtbaren Metatastasen zu behandeln, auch wenn nicht alle damit erreicht werden.

Warum manche Zellen PSMA negativ sind, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Wenn nach Operation und Bestrahlung der Prostataloge der PSA Wert steigt, so ist von dem Vorhandensein von Metastasen auszugehen. Bildgebend sichtbar machen kann man diese, sofern sie nicht auf einem PSMA PET/CT erscheinen, mit einem Cholin PET/CT, einem Knochenszintigramm oder einem MRT. Mir sagte ein Radiologe, befallene Lymphknoten zeigten im MRT eine rundere Form als nicht befallene Lymphknoten. 

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Georg, was wurde als mögliche Ursache für das nicht reagieren auf Cabazitaxel genannt?


Das wurde nicht gesagt, es ergibt sich nur aus der TROPIC Studie. Die 30% wurden im Rahmen der Diskussion genannt, genau sind es 39,2% der Patienten, bei denen ein PSA Rückgang von mehr als 50% erreicht wurde. Ein bildgebend festgestellter Rückgang der Metastasen wurde nur bei 14,4% der Patienten beobachtet. 
Die TROPIC Studie wurde an Patienten durchgeführt, die eine Resistenz gegen Docetaxel entwickelt hatten. Daher wird Cabazitaxel nach Docetaxel eingesetzt. 

Die bildgebend erkennbaren Rückgänge sind bei einer PSMA Therapie deutlich höher, wie Prof. Amthauer darstellte.

Prof. Hammerer aus Braunschweig hat eine neue Studie zu Cabazitaxel veröffentlicht und kommt zu etwas anderen Ergebnissen. Dort hatten 34,6% der Patienten einen Rückgang des PSA Wertes um mehr als 50%. Diese Veröffentlichung erfolgte nach dem Kongress in Magdeburg und wurde daher nicht angesprochen.

Georg

TROPIC:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20888992
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21463139

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg,

für deine Erläuterungen und die links zum Thema Cabazitaxel. Wieder neue Lektüre. 
Jetzt arbeite ich erstmal daran meinen stabilen Status zu halten (hinaus in die sonnige Kälte) und die Entscheidung Cabizataxel - Lutetium oder ....,  möglichst lange hinauszuschieben.

erholsamen Sonntag
Franz

PS: wie du siehst, trotz allem immer noch bei Lutetium kritischer als bei Cabizataxel, aber unkritisch sehe ich Cabazitaxel auch nicht.

----------

